# Lets all be sentimental for a bit



## arwensmommy (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay, so today while uploading pictures of my newest addition... I came across pictures of arwen when she was just a tiny little baby, and was shocked by how much she has changed and how much bigger she's gotten (lol as big as 3lbs can be) So I want everyone to find pictures of their babies then , now and even in between, and post them here so that we can all get sentimental and whatnot together!!!

View attachment 6670


View attachment 6671


View attachment 6674


View attachment 6675


View attachment 6676


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

This is the first photo of Daisy:









This was at 3 1/2 weeks:









We met her at 4 weeks:









Home at 6 1/2 weeks:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










5 months old:









First xmas at 9 months old:









I think the main difference in Daisy is her colour xD


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou 6 weeks old, just brought her home. That slipper is size 5 lady. 


















Few days ago 9 months, 3 weeks and 1 day


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

What adorable pictures! It makes me kind of sad that I will never really know what my Sky girl looked like as a very tiny baby.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Most of the pics I have of Gunner as a baby were before I ever got to see him in person. They were taken by the breeder. So I'm a little unsure of the exact age on some of them.

2ish weeks









3 weeks (I love how chubby he looks here!)









6 weeks









7 weeks









9 weeks









10 weeks (right before I got him since we got him at 10 and 1/2 weeks)









The day we brought him home. He was one nervous little guy:









And at 6 months (the age he is now):


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

AWWWW!!! OMG! SO CUTE!
I love this thread!
This was my gorgeous little man Gucci when he was only a fistful lol








And this is him all grown up








This is Prada as a wee one 








This is Prada today








This is Coco Chanel as a baby








And she hasn't changed much now!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Most of mine came as older rescues, but I did have a few as babies.

Billy the day I brought him home.
















His hearts on his chest








One of my favorite pics of him








9 months old
















Now









Smoke 9 weeks old
































4 months old


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Ears finally up
















Now

































Pepper 6 weeks old
















With his monkey


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

3 months
















Now

























Babushka


----------



## arwensmommy (Jun 2, 2011)

okay so i am absolutely love love loving this, nothing in the world makes me as happy as puppies, lol. Lets keep them coming!


----------



## rickyandrebecca (Jan 14, 2012)

This has to be the sweetest, more beautiful post I have seen yet!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

WONDERFUL thread! Loving all the beautiful pups! :love5:



Chanel at 2 months old











4 months













6 months


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

This was 9 weeks old the day we got Lulu. She weighed 1lb 12oz








She's all grown up here.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow. Lulu's coloring changed alot.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Love all the pics. I'll see if I can dig up pics.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww, so cute! I love this thread.

Here's the first pic I ever saw of Axle









and here he is just a couple of weeks ago at Christmas, aged 5 months









This is the pic we took of Chloe the first time we met









And this is her last week at 14 weeks


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I appologize for the crappy phone pics.

Quinn
around 4 weeks
This is what made me fall in love with him. At this time I was just helping a friend with the litter. He got attached to me quickly



6 weeks when I brought him home



@2 months


Tired after spending a few days a our local renfair where I have a booth every year.


@4 months visiting his mama



@5 months


He got camera shy after 6 months. And I had Leah to take pics of. 
Just recently


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Leah

@7 weeks Day I brought her home


Few day later




@2 months




@3 months


Just this week


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't have many of Claude because I've been super busy working.
A few days after I brought him home @8 weeks


Just this week


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Enjoying all the puppy pics! I really love the long haired chi's they looked like little fluffy poof balls heheh.. My Holly I already posted pics since she is still a baby I will not bore you lol and my older Chi Zoe I have no puppy pics since we got her at the age of 2.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Blue Chi said:


> Wow. Lulu's coloring changed alot.


It didn't change as much as you think. It's the angle and lighting of the two different pics, but I can see how you would think that.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> It didn't change as much as you think. It's the angle and lighting of the two different pics, but I can see how you would think that.


Oh ok. You can't even see her cute lil face mask in the first one.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I just love all these photos!
I found another really cute one of gucci with a puppy mousse mustache which I just had to share!


----------



## MaisysMom (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm so jealous of all the baby chi pics! We adopted Maisy when she was 2, but she's still changed a lot since then. She was skinny and all her beautiful long fur was shaved down. 

Here she is the first time we saw her at the Humane Society:
















Here she is once we brought her home:
















Now, almost 2 years later, she's gained the two pounds she needed to gain and then some (girl likes to eat) and she's a big old nugget with her flowing blonde hair.


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

*Bitsy and Carmella then and now*

Bitsy as a baby








and now  









Carmella as a baby (sick little girl when we got her)








and now making her i'm gonna get you face


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

Forgot to mention, both baby pictures are at about 9 weeks, Bitsy is 16 months now and Carmella 6 months


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

wow! bitsy's markings have changed quite a bit! I think they are beautiful


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Sky said:


> What adorable pictures! It makes me kind of sad that I will never really know what my Sky girl looked like as a very tiny baby.


Me, too! Gracie and Pedro were rescues, and Diesel is still a baby, and hasn't grown hardly any, so I can't post!!!

But, I do love looking at everyone else's pics!


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

guccigrande said:


> wow! bitsy's markings have changed quite a bit! I think they are beautiful


i know! i can't believe it when i look back at her pictures. the only thing that hasn't changed much is her chest.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Lily the night I brought her home (about 8 weeks)

























Lily Now (about 7 months)


























The first (and only) pic of Olive I saw before I went to see her, and brought her home (about 12 weeks?)...









First night home

















Now at 7 months (I don't think she looks much different at all, besides being a bit bigger...)


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lily was an adorable pup, but she really bloomed into a beauty! I love her little face! 
Olive is gorgeous, the pictures you took of her are fantastic quality. Very nice girls.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Lily was an adorable pup, but she really bloomed into a beauty! I love her little face!
> Olive is gorgeous, the pictures you took of her are fantastic quality. Very nice girls.


Aww thank you. Everyone alway tells me how pretty Lily is and how silly Olive looks lol. The last two pictures of Olive were taken today with my new canon t2i dslr camera, which I just got a few days ago. I can't wait to start taking pictures of the girls with it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't think Olive looks silly at all. She's stunning.
And I'm super jealous of your camera. 
Looking forward to more pics!!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Who would be so rude as to tell you she is silly looking? She's a beauty, they both are. That is so not nice.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> Who would be so rude as to tell you she is silly looking? She's a beauty, they both are. That is so not nice.


My roommate and my Dad both do, but they love her very much. My roommate is their " daddy"


----------

